# Friday pics



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Miami South Beach


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Great pic. Guess you are there for the boat show? I never got a invite!! Must have missed your e-mail. LOL


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

capt. david said:


> Great pic. Guess you are there for the boat show? I never got a invite!! Must have missed your e-mail. LOL


yup, it's the last year at this location. Stacy told me to find a boat while I was here.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I need to learn how to make sauerkraut. I love cabbage steamed.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice pic Mont!!

Here's a couple of pictures of a beautiful weekend this past weekend in Rockport. Couple of Dolphins wanted to play in front of the boat. The dogs though it was interesting.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Mont said:


> yup, it's the last year at this location. Stacy told me to find a boat while I was here.


Just curious, what is the price tag of that new boat you are bringing home to Stacy? Guessing about $3?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The peacocks are starting to get their plumage, won't be long before the males start fighting.The come down from the trees in the morning and go roll in the ashes of my burn pile.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Headed to Jupiter....


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Let me know when the maiden voyage happens. I'll go!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

sharkchum said:


> The peacocks are starting to get their plumage, won't be long before the males start fighting.The come down from the trees in the morning and go roll in the ashes of my burn pile.


I use hardwood ash in all my bird pens it helps rid the bird of any lice & mites.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Home sweet home...


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Goggle eye, $100.00 a dozenh:
$300.00 a dozen on game day :headknock
Hmmm, one dozen please :/


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A few from fishing the last week.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Had to laugh when my NOLA pictures showed up in the front board.










---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

donaken said:


> Goggle eye, $100.00 a dozenh:
> $300.00 a dozen on game day :headknock
> Hmmm, one dozen please :/


Lol that's like pulling up to a gas pump in a new Lamborghini but only asking for 2gallons of the 87 haha


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

From this past holiday season.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1. Yummmm
2. Mutant blueberry
3. Love my night time urban trail rides


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Someone was selling this atrocity on a facebook gun group



:rotfl:

Selfie with my little pink friend.
Well, it's my littlest sweetheart's valentine's gift



Dog's had intestinal issues. Vet visit included some poking and prodding and a core sample. Doggy didn't approve


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Facebook gun group??

I may need to get on Facebook now.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Rockets Game
Boat Show
Golfing in Austin
Old Fire Dept photo (my blue truck with woo woo bar on top)
Nephew Born Jan 12, 2015


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Galvetraz Mardi Gras last Saturday


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Fishnut said:


> Facebook gun group??
> 
> I may need to get on Facebook now.


One for every city it seems.


----------



## Kansasoutdoorsman (Nov 17, 2014)

*Some KS picture*

My one year old with a big old goose, a hybrid speck canada we shot, a trilogy from the last week of KS duck


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

Here are two that I took while out running my airboat, both were taken in the Trinity River marsh. The first one is one of my all time favorite pictures taken and the second one did not make a good picture but was awesome in person.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Installed the YETI Tundra 65 Momma bought me for Christmas on my day off, the Mako is ready for this weekends fishing trip!!


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

*Happy Friday 13th*

Been Busy last two weekends with Gymnastics in Galveston and Houston! Weekend off from that thank goodness! Happy Friday 2c

1 - Did a little fishing at the Gymnastics meet in Galveston
2 - Meet in Houston
3- Wife and Oldest
4- Wife and Youngest
5 - Had to get my weekly salad in
6- WOW!!! love these chips!
7 & 8 - After two long weeks we relaxed at Stingaree with a few cold ones. Had to tell the wife about the Jim West seminar and the girls skirt getting blown up!!!! Will never forget that!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

sea sick said:


> Lol that's like pulling up to a gas pump in a new Lamborghini but only asking for 2gallons of the 87 haha


Lol 87, pinned and protein fed 3 weeks before resale, south Florida boys take their sailfishing seriously, now if I needed them to catch blue marlin,
different story


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Mont said:


> yup, it's the last year at this location. Stacy told me to find a boat while I was here.


Uhhhh yea that will do:bounce:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Smorgasbord*

Great pics Everyone.. Its time to Dine...

Klever pluggig Yami.. He is just as happy when the yami takes us back to port. He gets to Pee.:dance:

My version of Feech n Chips. SautÃ©ed Specked Trout in a citrus olive oil after its dipped in egg n citrus zested flour.

Steamed Polish - Asian Style Black Drum

Poached Speckled Trout topped with a Nantura Shrimp Sauce , sided with steamed Asparagus n Fresh Ce-veeee-cheee.. Thanks again Mom for the new double mobile cook tops.

JalapeÃ±o n Cheese Venison Sausage n Citrus Slaw = Yummy

Cheeken Braised with Artichoketouli

Bowl Of some Venison Texas Red hit the spot

Fresh Speckled Trout Milanese ..


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Coolest dock neighbors....can you guess?


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Said he would prefer I take a pic of his favorite mode of transport when in the area....sings about half the music played on my boat


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

Finally made it out on the water. I almost forgot how to start the boat.


----------



## AggieAngler08 (Jun 4, 2009)

Girlfriends brother from Minnesota, First Texas Bass
Big Lou's San Antonio
Nephew with my Pup, Doc


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

donaken said:


> Said he would prefer I take a pic of his favorite mode of transport when in the area....sings about half the music played on my boat


JB?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Wednesday morning Mirrodine action...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice Catch Bo.. I still have some Yuelingers left to sip on after a am trip with ya ?


Bocephus said:


> Wednesday morning Mirrodine action...


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

A few geese left to be shot. This is from the 3rd.


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

My son and Dad from earlier this year.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Installed the YETI Tundra 65


Turn the Yeti around so the latches are facing the console...makes it a lot easier to access stuff. 

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Coolest dock neighbors....can you guess?


Allan Jackson

TH


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

donaken said:


> Home sweet home...


Huh.. that boat looks strangely similar to a boat that's on a shirt that I have!
Hope your enjoying the new boat!!


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Turn the Yeti around so the latches are facing the console...makes it a lot easier to access stuff.
> 
> TH


 I was thinking the same thing, can't risk dropping the :brew2: off the front.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Trouthunter said:


> Turn the Yeti around so the latches are facing the console...makes it a lot easier to access stuff.
> 
> TH


Gonna do that big dog, faced it that way for picture purposes only. Lol!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Gonna do that big dog, faced it that way for picture purposes only. Lol!!


Uh huh...sure sure. 

TH


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^^ K U got me, green to ya!! lol!


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Couple of things i'm really proud of

Always day dreamed about having a motorcycle and I found a deal on one I just couldn't refuse. 2003 Honda VTX 1800C










Reached peak weight of 245 in October and decided enough was enough as of last week I have dropped down to this one the scale










She wasn't too thrilled with me interrupting her sleep


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Mansfield High School 2015 Seniors

I had the pleasure of coaching half of these guys, dating back to tee ball and coach-pitch days. 

I am particularly fond of the kid wearing #10.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Captain Dave said:


> Great pics Everyone.. Its time to Dine...
> 
> Klever pluggig Yami.. He is just as happy when the yami takes us back to port. He gets to Pee.:dance:
> 
> ...


 As usual, excellent meals, plating, and photos Capt. Dave. The inspiration continues.

Klever was looking particularly dapper in his Yami attire. Was it date night?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks Dick. It will never stop. Some peeps have grown immunized ..lol

Klever is about to turn 77 and he feeling much better and active latley. I was gone for a month and he went into depression mode. That wont happen again. I like that he let the hat sit up for a bit .. Now if i can get em to wear sunglasses and the hat at the same time while out and about will be a cherrished moment.

Cook On ! :dance:



Dick Hanks said:


> As usual, excellent meals, plating, and photos Capt. Dave. The inspiration continues.
> 
> Klever was looking particularly dapper in his Yami attire. Was it date night?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Captain Dave said:


> Thanks Dick. It will never stop. Some peeps have grown immunized ..lol
> 
> Klever is about to turn 77 and he feeling much better and active latley. I was gone for a month and he went into depression mode. That wont happen again. I like that he let the hat sit up for a bit .. Now if i can get em to wear sunglasses and the hat at the same time while out and about will be a cherrished moment.
> 
> Cook On ! :dance:


Yum.

Gotta say I love the feech n chips.

I made an Italian goulash Wednesday night. Not plated but you get the yumfactor.

Oh yea, and some really hot peanut earl....


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I like em Goulash ...

It was a citrus blend in the flour with the zest and some citrus added to the sautÃ©ed.

Your not frying in your garage a lil open a lil for vent ? sad3sm Whats that oil temp? lol I must pay a visit.

Look what a bud is doing up north ? He added a bar to hold the Scotch :brew2:



OnedayScratch said:


> Yum.
> 
> Gotta say I love the feech n chips.
> 
> ...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

donaken said:


> Said he would prefer I take a pic of his favorite mode of transport when in the area....sings about half the music played on my boat


Alan Jackson?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Captain Dave said:


> I like em Goulash ...
> 
> It was a citrus blend in the flour with the zest and some citrus added to the sautÃ©ed.
> 
> ...


That stinkin groundhog needs to go away....

As for Scotch, its by the tune maker.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Fishnut said:


> Facebook gun group??
> 
> I may need to get on Facebook now.


I have a gun group on Facebook, 3000 members and climbing. Search Houston Area Gun trader2.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/251352125052203/?ref=br_tf

.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Another guy that couldn't wait to get another bike. New 2013 Voyager, very nice.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

new boat for gar fishing this year..








horse riding been working on trotting


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

guess a mardi gras drunk did this


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

What was it?


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

roundman said:


> guess a mardi gras drunk did this


 Two people died in that wreck, car fire, was on the evening news.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

That happened at Fort Crockett Park on the seawall.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

donaken said:


> Coolest dock neighbors....can you guess?


Alan Jackson


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> Another guy that couldn't wait to get another bike. New 2013 Voyager, very nice.


I pickeded up my Indian Scout last Friday.


----------

